# Broody hen?



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

I think one of my hens is going broody! She is spending alot of time sitting in the nest box and she complains at me when I open the box to collect the eggs. Her chest is really nice and warn...

Now when I got my hens I kind of hoped that one would go broody at some time however now is not really a good time since I am still having problems with my one neighbour. If I get fertilized eggs for my broody to hatch and then there are sudenly chicks running around in my garden that will really antagonize her... and delight my other neighbours who love my Ladies.

So now what to do - break my broody or get some eggs for her?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have plans on what to do with the peeps once she's done raising them? 

I just don't bother any more with breaking mine. I would have to be more determined than the bird and these days I'm just not.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, me too. I have 2 broody silkies right now and I've just accommodated them where they're cool. They can sit there all year.


----------



## Fire-Man (Sep 5, 2016)

Just for info. I have broke many hens from being broody, never been a problem and only takes 3 days without being mean to the hen. I also have set many broodies----I have not set any in the last few months but before that I set 72 in a little over a year---they hatched close 900 chicks----so I like broodies, but if I do not want them to set---I break them.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

If you want chicks,let her have at it.If you don't want chicks she can still set but remove the eggs.Mine set on nothing for 5wks until I "broke" her.It takes alot out of them and they lose alot of weight during that time.With our winters I don't like getting chicks later than June so they'll be full grown by the time winter gets here.


----------



## Fire-Man (Sep 5, 2016)

chickenqueen said:


> Mine set on nothing for 5wks until I "broke" her. It takes alot out of them and they lose alot of weight during that time


 This is why I do not allow mine to set for no reason. If I am not going to let them hatch---I do not let her set for even a few days---I break them ASAP.


----------

